# Beautiful views along Lijiang (Li River).



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Li River is located near city of Guilin, in Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, southern China.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

I have been climb on these hills


----------

